# photo printer recommendation



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

My wife does lots of photography, and prints lots of pictures for scrapbooks and framing. I'm looking for recommendations for a printer. I was looking at the Epson Stylus R2000, for example. 

Any recommendations? We used an HP Photosmart before, but they don't seem to last; although picture quality is good.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

My 8 year old HP Photosmart still does a great job I only paid $80 for it at Fry's.If I needed a new one, I'd look at HP again.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Check out the Epson Photo R3000. We have the larger one (3880) and are very pleased with it. We do a lot of photo printing and have always stuck with Epson.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Walgreens, do it remotely from home then pick them up. In the long run it is cheaper than buying photo ink and paper for the printer.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Canon 8720*

I bought a Canon 8720 about 6 mo ago. Works great fantastic colors. Prints up to 19x13. If your camera has wifi you can print right from the camera. Ink isn't that expensive if you don't buy canon. I get 3 sets of all the carts for less than what Canon wants for one set. Can't tell the difference. Metal paper isn't a problem I've used three different brands and all work great. Some even have the ICC profile for the 8720. Most only have the profiles for the pro printers but the 8720 is starting to be included. Basically its one color less than the entry level pro printer. I think I paid 225 for mine.

Griz


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I got a Canon Pro-100 that has been a really good printer. I managed to get it with some rebates and on sale. Ended up costing me about $50 with a full set of ink cartridges. I also have a Canon IPF6400, a really nice printer but it's pretty big and cost a LOT more than the Pro-100... Just depends on what you want to print. If they sit for more than a few weeks without printing something, they print heads dry out and have to be replaced. If you can't print at least an 8x10 every week, just send them Costco or something similar. It's cheaper and way easier than printing yourself. Printing quality images has a steeper learning curve than taking the pictures...


----------

